# OLD Schwinn Mirada: info/appraisal?



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have this old bike, don't know what to think of it. i can't find any info online about _this_ model, just newer incarnations of the Mirada. the photos will tell the rest of the story.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks to be a 1985: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1985_atb07.html

Low end bike back then just as the Mirada name is today.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1985_atb07.html

Edit: oops, shayne was quicker.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome! thanks, i could not find that to save my life.


----------

